# Ecdl (uk)



## keithy397 (Jul 4, 2004)

The ECDL (European Computer Driving License) is a well recognised course for users of above basic computer knowledge and is recognised by a lot of major employers.

The modules included are:-

Basic Concepts of Information Technology
Using the Computer and File Management
Word Processing (Usually MS Word)
Spreadsheets (Excel)
Database (Access)
Presentation (PowerPoint/Publisher)
Information and Communication (Internet etc.)

I did the inaugural (crash) course on it 4 years ago and since then I am aware that many large local Companies/Employers enrol their staff as mandatory to their employment, including the local County Council staff, a librarian told me!

The beauty of this course is that you can do the majority of it from home. I believe the length of the now standard course is about 100 hours.

The pass levels are quite high, 60% for one module and the rest 80%. But it really isn't Einstein stuff!

On successful completion of the course you are awarded a fancy certificate from The British Computer Society.

I did my course at Coleg Menai, (www.menai.ac.uk) Bangor but I'm sure a Google will find something nearer for anyone interested.

At some point (or so I was told way back then) the course would develope into the International Computer Driving License, possibly making it available to many more people.


----------

